
Jarvis: Personal Assistant in Python - gitcommit
https://pythonspot.com/personal-assistant-jarvis-in-python/
======
adenadel
This is a small python script that uses Google Text To Speech API to identify
what you say, and if it is one of three questions ("how are you", "what time
is it", "where is") it gives canned responses. This is along the lines of the
beginnings of very simple expert system, and seems like a fairly cool project
to give someone when they are learning to program. This isn't exactly what I
expected from a personal assistant called Jarvis, however.

~~~
jredwards
Damn. And I was going to run it on my Ironman platform.

------
schlomok
Page has been suspended.

------
amsheehan
Jasper is another cool project that has a bit better of a foundation. You can
make little Python modules for pretty much anything.

~~~
jarin
For more advanced workflows, you can use Huginn for Ruby:

[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

or Node-RED for JavaScript (this one is backed by IBM and has a neat drag and
drop UI)

[http://nodered.org](http://nodered.org)

I think once the voice processing is done, the hard part is getting it to
actually do something useful.

------
anon86ksdf09
anyone get it working on a macbook?

jarvis.py", line 53, in <module> data = recordAudio() File "jarvis2.py", line
19, in recordAudio audio = r.listen(source) File
"/Users/user/anaconda/lib/python2.7/site-
packages/speech_recognition/__init__.py", line 377, in listen buffer =
source.stream.read(source.CHUNK, exception_on_overflow = False) TypeError:
read() got an unexpected keyword argument 'exception_on_overflow'

~~~
MikeTLive
_go to cache, copy cache_

    
    
      $ mkdir jarvis; cd jarvis
      $ vi jarvis.py
    

_paste, then cleanup and read closely for badness_

    
    
      $ chmod +x jarvis.py
      $ brew doctor
      $ brew update
      $ brew install python3
      $ pip  install --upgrade pip
      $ pip3 install --upgrade pip setuptools
      $ pip3 install --upgrade gTTS
      $ pip  install --upgrade gTTS
      $ brew install portaudio
      $ pip3 install pyaudio
      $ pip  install SpeechRecognition
      $ brew install flac
      $ brew install mpg321
    
      $ ./jarvis.py 
      Hi Mike, what can I do for you?
      Say something!
      You said: how are you
      I am fine
      Say something!
      ^

------
diegorbaquero
Hit me up if you want free hosting.

------
robbiet480
Link is down

~~~
tsaprailis
Cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fjLltw...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:fjLltwI8kSoJ:https://pythonspot.com/personal-
assistant-jarvis-in-python/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=gr)

~~~
MikeTLive
I used the cached script and after installing the various Python libs as it
complained got it working. A neat little kit. Now I need to make it always
running and listening for my command. "Jarvis?" "yes, sir?" "Jarvis,
<commands>" To have it awaken and process follow on commands.

Only process when the double Jarvis exchange has occurred. And then keep on
processing, waiting for more leading "Jarvis, <command>"

Putting this onto a RaspberryPi would be cool. Could even train it verbally.
"Jarvis, 'let's try something new'"

This is such a cool little simple toy with great potential.

